# Help me choose my Juicy bag ! pls



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok so the hubby is allowing to order along with some makeups ..a Juicy daydreamer tote.

My problem is I don't know which color to order lol. I like them both lol ... I have other black and pink handbags.  But I just really been lemming for months this bag cuz it looks so big and comfy and just perfect lol.

But I haven't been able to choose among the black or pink ...Im thinking well black will go with pretty much everything ..but the pink is so cute ...and I love the pink/chocolate combo ..although it kind of looks like a little girl's diaper bag too lol ..so yeah I dunno ...gahhh

Anyway the fact that the price tag is 195...buying two colors is not gonna happen lol ...

although I guess I could look for fakes in both colors on ebay and get them for under a 100 lol..but nah not really I want the real thing hehe ...

I debated on asking for a new coach blecker bag ..but coach unfortunately will not ship handbags to us apo adresses =( ...

so I decided on Juicy.

here are the two choices.

Black






or pink







so which one would u choose ?


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 11, 2008)

The pink is nice but think the black goes with more xx


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 11, 2008)

Agreed. And the black one is so cute.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd def choose the black one for the same reasons. And it's a bit more rock n' roll than the pink one


----------



## damsel (Feb 11, 2008)

the pink one. the black one is blah...


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 11, 2008)

Tough choice! I love the pink-my fav color. But like everyone else said, black goes with more things. I would prob get the black but beg for the pink as well, lol. Make sure to post the one you get.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 11, 2008)

i do love the pink one.. but i agree with most others [black goes with more!] i think pinks cute and girly but you wold have to wear clothes to match all the time wouldnt u? whereas if you get black you can wear ANY colour so you would get alot of use out of the bag and get your moneys worth


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the black one!


----------



## addicted_2color (Feb 11, 2008)

i have the pink one and i chose it over the black one simply cause to me it looked cuter.  but i scotch guarded that baby like crazy!  if you get your bags dirty easily or live/work in areas that it can get dirty easily, i definitely suggest getting the black.  plus black goes with everything.  i have a hard time finding things to match with it.  now i'm wishing i got black.

i know i didn't really help, but maybe my thoughts will help you deciding.  have fun, its a wonderful roomy bag and comfortable to tote around.


----------



## n_c (Feb 11, 2008)

I vote for the black bag


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 11, 2008)

I vote for the black one! (and I'm a person that LOVES pink. but I gravitate to more black purses)


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trying to make that decision right now too!

I realize that black would be more useful, but the pink is so adorable I can't pick.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd go with the pink one, the black one looks a bit boring to me. Plus the pink one is sooooo cute, you can't help but falling in love with it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 11, 2008)

The black one, I think the contrasting white on it looks lovely


----------



## mimichaton206 (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the black one, plus if you can change the ribbon, you could put different colors to match your outfits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I WANT!


----------



## LaurelLiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the black is definitely the better choice. It goes with more and doesn't show dirty as easily.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 11, 2008)

Well....... I just ordered the black one from Nordstrom.com ....along with some other mac and nars stuff ..omg my total was 528 or something ... I'm having shopping remorse as I type lol... 

I'm excited about the bag ...Thank you so much all who gave opinons ..I put the black one in my cart first ..then took it out ..then put the pink one in ..went to checkout and then was like ohhh ill get the black one instead lol ...

Sucks it will probablly take about 2 weeks to get to me ..le sigh ..ah well ... no more shopping for me for a bit heh.

THanks again


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimichaton206* 

 
_I love the black one, plus if you can change the ribbon, you could put different colors to match your outfits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I WANT!_

 
I never thought of that, what a good idea!! Does anyone know if switching the ribbon is possible?

urbanlilyfairy, congrats on the purse! I hope to see a picture of it [and the other goodies] as a haul.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Well....... I just ordered the black one from Nordstrom.com ....along with some other mac and nars stuff ..omg my total was 528 or something ... I'm having shopping remorse as I type lol... 

I'm excited about the bag ...Thank you so much all who gave opinons ..I put the black one in my cart first ..then took it out ..then put the pink one in ..went to checkout and then was like ohhh ill get the black one instead lol ...

Sucks it will probablly take about 2 weeks to get to me ..le sigh ..ah well ... no more shopping for me for a bit heh.

THanks again_

 
Have the black one and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it before thanksgiving and boy do I give it a rough time! I throw it on the floor, the back of my car.....poor poor baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it still looks new.  Its a tought baggy! I love juicy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could just go on and on and on.....hehe.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 11, 2008)

both are cute but the black one would match with more things as where the pink one you'll probably have to wear a lot of white/pink stuff in order to match it ><


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 11, 2008)

Black 

Hands down. 
Goes with pretty much everything plus I find it more classy


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 11, 2008)

black. It goes with more.. and it wont get dirty like the light pink will


----------



## frocher (Feb 11, 2008)

The black one.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm choosing pink because it's more attention grabbing than the black one although black is convienent. i figure everyone makes cute black bags but how often do you come along really cute pink bags. i saw get it in pink and if you need black then get that one on ebay. plus i'm not really a purse/outfit matcher. i wear what i want with whatever i want so i don't really choose purses based on matching capabilities.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 12, 2008)

Black! that's gorgeous hun


----------



## kalikana (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the black one!


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

black


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 12, 2008)

definitely the black one!


----------



## OohJeannie (Feb 12, 2008)

*I vote BLACK!!!*


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the black!!


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

Black one, hands down!
It goes with everything and it looks much classier.


----------



## nai (Feb 12, 2008)

im more of a pink girl. its soo cute!


----------



## Mairim (Feb 12, 2008)

I love black one! I think the contrast is most striking colors, pink is very weak


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 15, 2008)

the black is more practical, the pink is more fun!

good luck, they're both beautiful!


----------



## vivalamac (Feb 15, 2008)

Black one fo sho!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 15, 2008)

i have the black and after a few months the black terry material has started to fade to a really ugly brown/tan...it looks so off cuz the leather is still black. i would def get the pink...i regret buying the black terry bag


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 15, 2008)

Some are terry and some are velour. I hope the velour doesn't fade. Between this site and The Purse Forum, I ordered a black velour one for myself.


*BTW guys, she picked the BLACK ONE!!!!*​


----------



## sansob2 (Feb 15, 2008)

pink is a good choice looks attractive


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 15, 2008)

pink...as many have said it goes with A LOT more!!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 16, 2008)

I want this bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want the pink one, i wish i was rich lol


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the black one!!!!! Get the black one!!!!
I got mine as soon as it came out...that's quite a while ago and mine defintely hasn't faded. To the persons that faded, is yours authentic? have you left it in a sunny area? it shouldn't do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyway, this is an older post and i'm sure you've purchased the bag already...LOL


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_I have the black one!!!!! Get the black one!!!!
I got mine as soon as it came out...that's quite a while ago and mine defintely hasn't faded. To the persons that faded, is yours authentic? have you left it in a sunny area? it shouldn't do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, this is an older post and i'm sure you've purchased the bag already...LOL_

 

Hey ShauntyXD.....where did you find it in Toronto??


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2008)

black juicy bags FTW! i like the pink/brown too, but it just doesn't really go with many clothing items...unless your closet is full of pink and brown.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 10, 2008)

Definitely pink.  I love it.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 11, 2008)

The black one. Of course, I'd love it more if it was black and red instead of black and white. I'm just a goth kid at heart.


----------



## Deena (Mar 14, 2008)

I like the first one.


----------

